# Online Betting



## rob2005 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi

I'm not moving to Dubai but stumbled across this forum and you people seem very knowledgeable and helpful, so i have 2 questions....

What's the story with online betting in Dubai?

I'm coming over for the Dubai World Cup next weekend and want to have a bet on the races - i know it cant be done at the track but what's the situation with using online betting companies.

I've just asked Paddy Power on their website and they say there are no restrictions, however i'm sceptical! They might not have restrictions but the local mr policeman might - i don't fancy being arrested!!

Second one is regarding alcohol at Meydan on race night, will i be able to get a beer? I have an apron ticket and have seen mention of a 'bubbly bar'......

Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gambling is illegal and there is a proxy service in place blocking online bookies, exchanges, poker rooms etc. The ways around it can't be mentioned here 

As for alcohol, the world cup is more Aintree than Ascot. Lots of woman looking classy at 3pm and fighting in the toilet queue with broken heels and laddered tights later.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`m not a big gambler, although I play poker online most days without any restrictions or the use of a VPN. I had a friend over staying who is a real beting man and while he was here he used my phone to place online bets with BetFair without any problems or special requirements.


----------



## mace04 (Apr 5, 2012)

*xz*

*There is soccer Prediction site man is amazing


base1x2.bloger.hr*


----------



## Mafizzle (Jan 19, 2012)

I have logged on to Paddy Power a few times with no problems.

Haven't placed a bet yet, but I can go through the motions and the website 'feels' normal, so I don't think you will have any troubles.

As for the drinking, wouldn't be surprised if they have built a hotel on site, just to serve booze.


----------

